# FX5 with Euro brace



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought 2 FX5's and have Euro brace top on my 170 gallon tank.
This is how I got around the problem. I hope it helps someone. Approx. $30.00 bucks for the PVC for each filter at Big Al's (Only they had the right size PVC)


----------



## dragonFyre (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Sheff,
looks good, what size PVC is it? 
Thank you


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks it works perfectly. Well worth the money and much better water flow then the stock output.
Both 3/4" and 1/2" to accommodate my hoses


----------

